# Macro Ring Flash?



## wm460 (Oct 20, 2013)

Macro Ring Flash?

Are Macro Ring Flash any Good or are they just a gimmick. 

48 LED 15GN Macro Ring Flash Continuous Light F Sony Camera Lens 4 Lighting Mode | eBay

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boz (Oct 20, 2013)

Ring lights are OK.  I have one that is LED not flash.  They are good for getting even light in close up situations.  Photographing flowers is one example.  If you use one photographing people you get an interesting round highlight in the eyes.  I have seen this in some fashion advertising.  It is another tool that can help you be creative but not something that I would use in all situations.


----------



## wm460 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for your answer, What I really need to know is it any good for pen photography?


----------

